

An Update is available for your computer - npalli
http://www.stickycomics.com/computer-update/

======
shaggyfrog
I must have a different version of Mac OS X than the artist -- my credit card
never gets billed when Software Update grabs me the latest updates.

~~~
epochwolf
And Snow Leopard was only $29 if you had Leopard. Microsoft charges you a lot
more for Windows.

~~~
orijing
Don't forget though that operating systems don't come out nearly as often for
Microsoft--once every 3-5 years, and you don't pay for service pack upgrades.

Apple makes you pay for those service packs (Think Snow Leopard).

BTW upgrades (although more frequent) cost $129 usually, so in the end Mac
users pay a lot more for their operating systems because they have to pay for
all the service packs, and each OS upgrade (which comes more often) costs as
much.

~~~
shaggyfrog
So you're saying that less frequent updates is better than more frequent? And
when you say MS doesn't charge for "service packs", you're playing semantics.
Apple doesn't charge for point updates, either. As to your final point, I
don't recall ever "having to pay" for "all the service packs".

Basically, you're not making much sense.

~~~
orijing
1\. No, I am not saying that. Please try to understand what I'm saying. I
meant less frequent updates you have to pay for.

2\. What do you mean "playing semantics"? Its service packs are about as
frequent as OS X's.

3\. I am referring to the incremental updates (Like Snow Leopard) despite
having already paid for Leopard, which I am comparing to service packs.

Basically you're not making an attempt to understand my point, and instead
trying to confuse other readers with your confusion.

~~~
shaggyfrog
Both Windows and Mac OS X have major updates that you pay for, and minor
updates you don't pay for. You are trying to create a distinction where there
is none.

Mac OS X doesn't have "service packs", so I don't know how you can say they
are "less frequent" -- they simply don't exist, as such.

That's what I mean by semantics. You're talking FUD like a computer store
sales drone.

------
dpkendal
I'll be laughing when Lion is released free of charge. (I have no sources,
just a hunch.)

